# Bh brag for Della v. Wildhaus



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Della and Chris earned their Bh today... A BIG congrats to them on a job well done!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Chris and Della!!! WooHoo.. that's GREAT!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. Wish it had been yesterday so I could have watched.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow! Excellent! Big, huge


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris & Della!!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Big big congratulations!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big







Chris and Della!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Yippee! ! !


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Chris, when are you going for your SchH1 and where are the pictures?


----------



## CMorton (Oct 28, 2000)

HUGE Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Thanks, everyone! I'm very proud of my girl!



> Originally Posted By: lhczthChris, when are you going for your SchH1 and where are the pictures?


Sometime this fall. Need to polish up her send out and tracking articles first.









Pictures coming soon.......


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Some Pics of Della and I getting her BH. We were the highest scoring BH of the day, out of a total of 6 dogs!




























































































After reporting out..... "I love you, mom!"


----------



## duenorth (Apr 25, 2003)

Beautiful focus!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Great pictures!!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Chris~

You two look GREAT!! Nice focused heeling!! Love the last picture!

Wildhaus East is very PROUD!!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: G-burg
> Wildhaus East is very PROUD!!



I second that..







Beautiful focus!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

great pictures!!


----------

